# oh dear



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

International tourism union suspends Egypt's membership

International tourism union suspends Egypt's membership - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What are the consequences for Egypt and her people?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I think this is an "effect" rather than a "cause". Many people in Egypt still working under semi-slavery conditions, international agreed standards are probably not in most Egyptians' minds if they are struggling to feed their families. 

Which reminds me, Cairo public transport workers have been on strike now for 10 days, I think.


----------

